# The biggest rival is ourselves！



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

In a local slingshot competition of China,a disabled slingshoter struggled to complete the match.This photo has moved me.Indeed,the biggest rival is ourselves！


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Wow. I've heard of people drawing bows with their teeth (Tim Farmer) but never a slingshot!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That fellow has real determination! That should make all of us re-evaluate our excuses.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Wow, thanks for sharing this. Very moving! We have so much to be thankful for. Much admiration for that man!


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Respect! Wow. I agree with Charles; No more excuses for me!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

thats never give up ever i like that.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Very inspirational. Thank you for sharing, GZK.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing GZK! A truly inspiring thing to behold!


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

very inspirational, just goes to show, 'Never Give Up' 

-Epic


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

I agree with Charles. It´s a common symtom to complain about first world problems in our affluent society.

Luke


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

LukeSlingwalker said:


> I agree with Charles. It´s a common symtom to complain about first world problems in our affluent society.
> 
> Luke


 :iagree:


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Well, its move borders in new dimension, my respect


----------



## Dead Bunny (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh yeah!
That sir is love for the sport. Determination and bad assery! 

Dead Bunny Slingshots
Give the gift of chaos


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

All of a sudden, having only one eye doesn't seem such a handicap after all. Much respect.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

For the love of slingshots! I have to agree I think I would join him is this situation.


----------

